# Double orfices



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

At least I think that's what you call them, when they have two teat openings right? Anyways, 1) I hate them, and 2) both my does have one!  . My first doe ended up having one, she's a nubian boer. I don't show my goats and they are mixed breeds, but it still annoyed me! And milking became a game of "get the two milk streams in the bucket at the same time"...but I love her and she's a great mom so I dealt with it.

Well, I was taking a very close look at my ff's udder today, and she has a double orfice too! And this one is up on the SIDE! :wallbang: . Other than that her udder is beautiful, but still...I'm even more annoyed now. 

Anyways, yes that was a rant lol. I was thinking, can double orfices be passed down through the buck? I did buy both does the same herd, so their moms could've been bred by the same guy. They have like four bucks so it's hard to say...And since they aren't show goats, is it a big deal besides the annoyance? Also, if Rosie has a buck should I wether him because he could pass on that trait? How about if she has a doe? Luckily my older doe had all males that I banded, so nothing wrong there.....

Thanks in advance for any thoughts on this subject!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It would only be a double orifice if both milk channels express at the same level - you may have a "spur" or "branch" up higher along the teat, which may or may not have a milk channel. 

Here is the ABGA Teat Structure Chart (dairy folks: CRINGE!) to help you ID.

The biggest consideration is: can they successfully nurse kids? If they have a large spur close to the bottom of the teat - the kid may not be able to latch properly. In most cast - the kids will find a way to do it! I've got some boer does who come from lines bred heavily for color and teat structure was clearly ignored!

Boer teats are a huge bummer and it stinks even more if a spur etc. isn't seen until they are larger! Sometimes it's SO difficult to tell if their is good spacing etc. on a very young kid!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have one old gal here with double orifices. None of her off spring have ever had it.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

There are no spurs or anything like that, it's just two holes on the same teat. When I milk, two streams come out instead of one. On my boer cross, one stream goes down while the other goes upwards! It's a pain trying not to waste any milk....but I have to admit, having two orifices instead of one sure makes milking faster on that side lol  .


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh sorry I misunderstood! That is crazy! I did not know that could happen without some kind of little spur or something! How would you ever detect that when choosing a young doe?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I didn't even THINK to look for that when I chose my doeling! I looked how many teats she had and where they were placed, but that's as close as I looked lol. 

I heard it's a serious fault for dairy goats in the show ring, thankfully mine aren't show goats...of course the only two does I buy end up with this! As far as I know they're unrelated.


----------



## horselovergoatnewbie (May 3, 2014)

My first dairy doe has this same issue, and the teat with the extra orifice has a steam that goes down, and one that points right at the milker, me! Lol. Fortunately it seems to be smaller for my doe and once the first pressure is off, it doesn't continue the entire milking. There is no way I would have spotted it before buying her short of milking that side when she was pretty full. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's the same way for me, once she empties some it only comes out of one orfice. I just happened to notice it on my doeling the other day, because she's all bagged up for kidding.

What surprised me though, was that none of the kids wanted to drink off the double side. Maybe it was too much milk at once in their mouth, and they didn't like it?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have one doe with a double orifice on one side. After the first two squirts it doesn't do it anymore. It squirts forward though and always startles her when she gets sprayed. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, my doe's belly gets soaked unless I hold the bucket right up past her teat. It's annoying, but hopefully not too common...


----------

